# Saturn Fallout 4 Vorbestellerbox



## doomdude (26. August 2015)

Guten Abend zusammen!

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob sich noch jemand die Vorbestellerbox gekauft hat. Für 10€ habe ich zwar nicht viel erwartet, aber als dann doch nur das Shirt drinnen war, war ich schon irgendwie enttäuscht. Ich dachte da wäre eine CD mit irgendwelchen Inhalten oder ein kleines Heft mir Artworks oder sowas drin.

MfG doomdude


----------



## sinchilla (26. August 2015)

Es steht doch auf der packung was drinnen ist...hab auch überlegt es mir zu holen, dem shirt wegen. dann aber doch drauf verzichet ich warte lieber den release ab.

btw. spielst du fallout shelter? auf meinem iphone 4s läufts bescheiden...daher spiel ich es grad am rechner mit bluestacks-also über android. das problem was ich grad habe ist folgendes: ich kann schwangere frauen nicht mehr aus den baracken ziehen...haste da vllt. ne lösung für mich?


----------



## doomdude (26. August 2015)

Naja steht zwar drauf "enthält ein streng limitiertes T-Shirt", aber nicht das es NUR das Shirt ist. Für mich sind die 10€ nicht unbedingt ein Verlust, weil man den Preis anrechnen kann, wenn man das Spiel vorbestellt (außerdem ein Fallout Shirt für 10€ kann man nix sagen).


----------



## sinchilla (26. August 2015)

> Naja steht zwar drauf "enthält ein streng limitiertes T-Shirt", aber nicht das es NUR das Shirt ist.


 ich glaube jeglicher inhalt ausser der enthaltenen luft wird angegeben. is doch nen kaufargument warum sollten die was reinpacken aber nicht mit werben? wie groß bist du? gibs ja nur in größe L, fällt die groß oder klein aus?


----------



## doomdude (26. August 2015)

Hm trotzdem finde ich die Packung nicht besonders aufschlussreich. Das Shirt ist schon groß. Ob größer oder kleiner als "normales" L weis ich jetzt nicht. Der Rohling ist von Gildan falls dir das was sagt (viele Bands drucken ihre Shirts auf Gildan). Ich bin 172 und derzeit 80kg schwer und mir isses schon zu groß (zwar nicht viel aber doch merklich).


----------



## sinchilla (26. August 2015)

> Hm trotzdem finde ich die Packung nicht besonders aufschlussreich. Das  Shirt ist schon groß. Ob größer oder kleiner als "normales" L weis ich  jetzt nicht. Der Rohling ist von Gildan falls dir das was sagt (viele  Bands drucken ihre Shirts auf Gildan). Ich bin 172 und derzeit 80kg  schwer und mir isses schon zu groß (zwar nicht viel aber doch merklich).




hm ich hab 185 & 85 kilo da könnte es ja passen. leider kann man es nicht ausprobieren. ich mags eher enger & nicht so schlapperig.

ja ich musste auch zweimal gucken was man denn mit der vorbestellerbox überhpt fürn vorteil hat...nen "digitaler" inhalt wäre noch ganz schön z.b. andere skins


----------



## doomdude (26. August 2015)

Ja genau digitalen Inhalt hab ich auch erwartet^^. Aber scheinbar bis aufs Shirt keine Extras.

Ich hab derzeit ne gute Plauze daher isses nicht ganz so schlabberig.


----------



## sinchilla (26. August 2015)

> Ich hab derzeit ne gute Plauze daher isses nicht ganz so schlabberig.



gut!!! ich esse auch fleissig, das wenn ich mal trainiere sich schnell das fett vom bauch im körper als muskelmasse verteilen kann...


----------



## doomdude (26. August 2015)

Jaja WENN man mal trainieren würde


----------

